# "die Casters Welcome Here"



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I am inviting any Die-Casters from the HT boards to come here and post up their Custom Die-Cast pics on this thread. Was just over there and saw alot of stuff that is Very Kewl ( very  )

Now all of us slot car guys use die-cast parts and pieces also so, feel free to post up pics here also. This might just end up giving both sides a larger parts and pieces awareness.

Hilltop has crossed the lines as many other have also on both sides from time to time. Hopefully this thread will open up our simular ho car and truck interest to form a melting pot of sorts. 

This die-cast thread realy got my attention... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=260474

Bob...hope this ends up to be a fun thread...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is going to be a fun slot car via HW someday...*

For example:




























This is going to get done up both short and long version by casting the body up in resin. I love this HotWheels Jeep. There is just so many possibilities for this one.

This is a HW Camaro body casted up by Hellonwheels in Resin and stole the HW window to finish it off.










This Deora was purchased off of E-Pay and have to do a little more work to it before it sees paint. Nos tanks will be replacing surfboards in this build along with the Engine ( stollen from a Maisto die-cast).










Video Jimmy should have lots to share on this thread hopefully to get the ball rolling.

Bob...cars are cars are cars are cars...zilla


----------



## minicup64 (May 25, 2009)

Got the link over there... I am curious if anyone would have some body's that arnt made in diecast...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Hilltop has crossed the lines as many other have also on both sides from time to time.


Who me???


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Who me???


Nice junkyard diorama - there's some real classic metal in there! :wave: :tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

What we need is for the diecast manufs to start making the bodies in plastic


----------



## camarors (Dec 24, 2005)

*Scratch Built Tow Truck*

Here's my latest custom. Pictures from start to finish.

Started with a HWs LaTroca cab and a tow boom. Everything from the cab back is scratch built from sheet aluminium and styrene.

Here we go.


----------



## camarors (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the invite.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What a pile (of cars) ...*



minicup64 said:


> Got the link over there... I am curious if anyone would have some body's that arnt made in diecast...


Check the Custom slot car thread and you will see a bunch...

Camarors,

Now that is what I am talking about. Tow Truck how to build up....Sweet! 
It looks Fantastic in that nice coat of Orange! (some modeling skills required :freak Trucktabulous...oh yeah! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...yes you Randy ( Whooooah )...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a great idea Zilla! I have been over and chatted with the diecast guys. Those guys do some hot builds. Camarors the Tow truck looks great. We can all learn something off each other. At the end of the day we are all working in roughly the same scale.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> What we need is for the diecast manufs to start making the bodies in plastic



I've made that suggestion over on their forum. I've also suggested Cadillac Pat to do some custom slots, he makes some kick a** diecast customs. But as we all know, time,time time.  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> What we need is for the diecast manufs to start making the bodies in plastic


Would they still call them diecasts?


Here's a diecast mod I did for my track.
It's a cheap truck that came in a set from the Dollar store.
Bomb Squad turned ESPN.









Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

cool. i'll see what i can post up in a couple days. right now i drafted out that observation tower someone posted up from e pay for 300 bucks. i redrafted a few changes to fit my drag track. one was so the cars go underneath the tower and into the burn out box. right now it's drying.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm a frequent visitor to die cast, and constantly amazed at the work them guys do!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love that wrecker camarors!!! That is just one of many highly detailed jobs that I've seen over yonder. You slot guys who don't check out their stuff are missing a lot. Some of their work is so intricate, you'd have to see it to believe it. Ignition keys, spark plug wires, There's a GTO being done by someone and he actually built the frame..and the motor!!! There's a few guys working on campers fabricated from styrene, along with gunn's grand stands. All top notch work!!! I'm amazed at the opening doors, trunks and hoods, and then all the work filling the engine compartment. Keep posting die casters!!! Don't be shy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

camarors said:


>


I'd almost wreck, just to be towed in!!! This is one good looking wrecker!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Things that go BOOM...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Would they still call them diecasts?
> 
> 
> Here's a diecast mod I did for my track.
> ...


Hey Rich,

Love the ESPN truck idea.
Have a few of those trucks also & have plans to make a BOMB SQUAD truck using a cab from a JL Dodge pickup cab for the front.
Or an AFX Dodge van front or a diecast truck front made into resin?
I even picked up some Bomb Images in fingernail decals from pay bay.










You only get to blow up once in life.

Bob...boom, boom...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Would they still call them diecasts?
> 
> 
> Here's a diecast mod I did for my track.
> ...


I need to get out more!!! I like the ESPN truck...RM


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

here's the tower grandstand combo im doing. measures 8'' long x 6'' wide x 6'' tall.


















cars go from staging area line up out back.under the tower to the burn out box to the tree.
hopefully it will be done by this weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Gunn!!! You must have been watching the Full Throttle Series on ESPN...I've seen that track,lol...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Lets go racing...yeah!*



gunn said:


> here's the tower grandstand combo im doing. measures 8'' long x 6'' wide x 6'' tall.
> 
> cars go from staging area line up out back.under the tower to the burn out box to the tree.
> hopefully it will be done by this weekend.:thumbsup:


Key word "hopefully" as we all know what happens when we try to make plans.

Honey lets go out to eat tonight, 

Honey the kids want to play Chutes & Ladders,

Honey I bought a new entertainment center for you to put together...hahahaha (I hope not for your sake )

Build on gunn & am knocking on wood right now. :lol: Kewl Project Grandstands you have under construction! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...we call them TMs over here (Time Managers)...zilla


----------



## Variation_Jason (Sep 22, 2008)

This is a HW body I have been playing with. I think I just about have it figured out. 
The wheel base is just a tiny bit short, but I can live with that.....Now I just need a track to play on, lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*There's a little die caster in all of us!!!!*

In the midst of a power outage last night it occurred to me that while my slots sat powerless, the die caster type would be totally unaffected by the lack of wall juice.. other than being in the dark.. I guess there's a slight advantage to the gravity types that we slotters just don't appreciate!! :lol: 

A ways back I made a feeble attempt at powering a die cast Greyhound bus, only to find (as I was warned) that they are just too heavy for a T Jet to power. I have been tossing around some sweet custom vans with cool album cover artwork on the sides, but the lack of glass has that project at a standstill. But I had an old Hank Williams tour bus needing a new coat of paint and I just happened to print up a set of Rush decals for it so I figured what the hay.. 



















Not bad for my first time printing up decals this big. They didn't go on as good as I wanted, but for now it's good enough. Next time, a little dish soap will go in the water, as it'll give me a bit more flexibility in decal positioning..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> In the midst of a power outage last night it occurred to me that while my slots sat powerless, the die caster type would be totally unaffected by the lack of wall juice.. other than being in the dark.. I guess there's a slight advantage to the gravity types that we slotters just don't appreciate!! :lol:
> 
> A ways back I made a feeble attempt at powering a die cast Greyhound bus, only to find (as I was warned) that they are just too heavy for a T Jet to power. I have been tossing around some sweet custom vans with cool album cover artwork on the sides, but the lack of glass has that project at a standstill. But I had an old Hank Williams tour bus needing a new coat of paint and I just happened to print up a set of Rush decals for it so I figured what the hay..
> 
> ...


Who Hoo the Bus to Bangkok... lol.. Love Rush...

Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Try a Tyco chassis for them there heavy duty diecast conversions! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Try a Tyco chassis for them there heavy duty diecast conversions! :thumbsup:


x2 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The spacey invaders get by on you....Rush!*

I love Rush, love the bus....love, love, love it!! 

Bob...Todays Tom Sawyer gets high on you...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I love Rush myself!!! I used to be able to play every song on every album up to Grace Under Pressure until my hands started acting stupid.. Ah, the good old days..


----------



## camarors (Dec 24, 2005)

*From So-Fine To Super-Fine*

This started life as a HWs So-Fine Buick. I stripped, filed and sanded. Cut the top of and added a Carson top. Primed and painted. Still need to do a whell swap and a few details.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice Work,, kinda followed it on the diecast board... make a nice cruiser on a slot track... Right up there with the Merc's... 
CJ


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

camarors said:


>


Clean and smoooooth build!!! Yea, that'd make a nice slotcar cruiser...RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice work camarors you guys do some great work over in the diecast section. Often visit there looking for ideas! I have just started a Sled project. Big thanks to Zilla. You know why!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Old School Limey Mercury and a Buick....yeah now we are talking!*

camarors,

That is a nice sled and may end up inspiring some people here to make some slots like that. There are so many kewl cars that have not been done up in the slot world yet.

Bob...the 50s had some nice stuff and they chopped and changed things alot...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

camarors said:


> This started life as a HWs So-Fine Buick. I stripped, filed and sanded. Cut the top of and added a Carson top. Primed and painted. Still need to do a whell swap and a few details.


I tellya what, though... that lime green Pontiac surf wagon lurking in the background has me real curious. I loves me some longroofs...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know what you mean Rick!! I watched camarors GTO wagon as it progressed through the posts on the die cast boards!! Hot wheels did produce a GTO wagon in the higher priced "since 67" (I think) series. I was lucky enough to buy one from one of the die cast dudes. Sadly, as usual, the wheelbase is way off for us T jet guys. IF I can get started casting resin bodies, a GTO wagon is at the top of my to do list, based on a MM 66 GTO. It'll be a nomad styled 2 door.


----------



## camarors (Dec 24, 2005)

*More 50's Cruisers*


----------



## camarors (Dec 24, 2005)

*Some Custom Panals*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Them sleds look great!! Especially the 49 Ford!! That is something I'd like to see done in resin!! A lot of people don't know it, but there was a prototype mustang wagon made, Ford just never thought it would sell, so it got axed in the prototype stage. The GTO wagon was made, buy "very special" order for GM exec's. The numbers are very low. Probably as low as 69 Trans am convertibles. (8) Nice job with those custom wagons!!! I can't do smooth bodywork on a 1:1, I can only imagine how hard it must be to do it on a 1:64th!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

diggenthat stangawagon.. nice work


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*That maroon Chevy with the Orange stripe is AWESUM!*

Camarors,

Sleds & Wagons...Wagons & Sleds, toils and trouble, witches brew and bubble, a few eyes of Newt and some spider legs....that is one Kewl Brew of Neat-0 cars man!!

These are some nice customs and like them all but, for some reason that Maroon Chevy with the orange stripe is standing out. Probably becuase, my Uncle had a 53 Chevy like that not to long ago. 

Dang he had that 53 all done with a Nova front end stuck under it and sold it off to get a 55 Chevy that needs to be restored now. Why? Why? Why?????????????? Aaaaaaaaaaah My Uncle Jack should have just said NO! He sold it to somebody in his local car club that kept bugging him about it. Not sure if he has another build left in him as he is getting older now. Oh dang. 

Bob...diecasters still welcome...zilla


----------



## camarors (Dec 24, 2005)

*Another Wagon*

I made a two door out of this one.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

camarors said:


>


I'm liking this Ford, I'm betting it's Chevy powered :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

camarors said:


>


I'm liking this wagon too!!! What diecast do these wheels come on? RM


----------



## camarors (Dec 24, 2005)

The wheels came from Jada, and thanks for the comments.


----------

